# Where did books go after downloading??



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I know I'm going to feel really stupid after I get this answer, but for the life of me I cannot figure it out right now. I have just downloaded some books from Amazon to my current Oasis. Now I cannot find them.  I have it set to see collections by title. It used to be that any books downloaded that weren't in a collection already would show up at the end of the collections. I could then find them there and put into a collection. However, nothing shows up now after my collections. The books I want do not show as any of the 3 main books pictured on the home page and they don't show up at the end of collections, so where did they go? I know I can probably search and find them, but I don't want to have to do that for every book I download. Help!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I know I'm going to feel really stupid after I get this answer, but for the life of me I cannot figure it out right now. I have just downloaded some books from Amazon to my current Oasis. Now I cannot find them. I have it set to see collections by title. It used to be that any books downloaded that weren't in a collection already would show up at the end of the collections. I could then find them there and put into a collection. However, nothing shows up now after my collections. The books I want do not show as any of the 3 main books pictured on the home page and they don't show up at the end of collections, so where did they go? I know I can probably search and find them, but I don't want to have to do that for every book I download. Help!


I know what you are talking about. I can't see my books that aren't in collections unless I switch to book view which turns off collection. You have to switch it to book view to see them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps you'd already 'collected' them previously on another device? In that case, if the collection(s) they're assigned to is on the Oasis, when you download them, they'll go directly into it.

Also, be sure you have your sort set to 'all items' and collection' for it to work the way you describe.

To check, switch to 'all' vs 'downloaded' . . . if they're recently downloaded they should be the first ones listed and will have check marks if they're downloaded.  If that's the case, you just have to figure out what collection(s) you'd put them in.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

In order to have collections first and then the books not in collections after, you have to first add some of the collections to show on the Oasis. 

So you put the middle drop down to collections which shows all collections you have. Set the left setting at ALL. 

Then press the collections you want to show on your Oasis by selecting add to downloaded. 

Now change the middle drop down to all items and the right to recent. Now you see the collections you selected on top and the books not in them after. I still have all selected so I see everything I have in my cloud, most of which is not on my device. If you only want to show stuff on your device, you'll put it on downloaded.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Atunah said:


> In order to have collections first and then the books not in collections after, you have to first add some of the collections to show on the Oasis.
> 
> So you put the middle drop down to collections which shows all collections you have. Set the left setting at ALL.
> 
> ...


Tried that. When I choose Collection it only shows the collection with the books in the collection, but not the books not in the collections. I have 26 pages of books and over half are not associated with a collection. Once change it to collection none of the books show that aren't in a collection.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Tried that. When I choose Collection it only shows the collection with the books in the collection, but not the books not in the collections. I have 26 pages of books and over half are not associated with a collection. Once change it to collection none of the books show that aren't in a collection.


Ditto. The only way I can see the books that are not in a collection is to change the middle drop down to "books" or "all items". This is not how it worked on my Voyage. I do not want to have to switch that drop down all the time to see the books not in a collection. Is this a change they made with the updated software? If so, this is disappointing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Ditto. The only way I can see the books that are not in a collection is to change the middle drop down to "books" or "all items". This is not how it worked on my Voyage. I do not want to have to switch that drop down all the time to see the books not in a collection. Is this a change they made with the updated software? If so, this is disappointing.


My Voyage doesn't work that way. I see both the collections and the books not in collections.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Ditto. The only way I can see the books that are not in a collection is to change the middle drop down to "books" or "all items". This is not how it worked on my Voyage. I do not want to have to switch that drop down all the time to see the books not in a collection. Is this a change they made with the updated software? If so, this is disappointing.


As far as I can tell . . . I'm looking at both a Voyage and an Oasis as I type . . . it works exactly the same on both. You do have to have the second drop down set to 'collections' vs 'recent', 'title', or 'author'. If, for example, you have 'all items' and 'recent, it'll show all items, whether collected or not, intermingled with collections.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> As far as I can tell . . . I'm looking at both a Voyage and an Oasis as I type . . . it works exactly the same on both. You do have to have the second drop down set to 'collections' vs 'recent', 'title', or 'author'. If, for example, you have 'all items' and 'recent, it'll show all items, whether collected or not, intermingled with collections.


That was the problem. I wasn't seeing understanding it was the 2nd drop down. I was choosing Collections from the first drop down. Thank you. It was driving me crazy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have my Voyage and Oasis set the same way. Collections first and then everything not in collections following. That is the collections I have added to the home on my devices I have 40 collections total, I don't want all of those to show. So I have a few like read there and I can see everything else I need to read following sorted by most recent. But I have to have it set to all items for that to work in middle drop down, not collections. Right drop down to collections.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Kathy said:


> That was the problem. I wasn't seeing understanding it was the 2nd drop down. I was choosing Collections from the first drop down. Thank you. It was driving me crazy.


Yep, I read it like you did. Sounded like the first drop down should be collections, but instead it's "all" and the 2nd one is "collections". Mystery solved...frustrations over!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Yep, I read it like you did. Sounded like the first drop down should be collections, but instead it's "all" and the 2nd one is "collections". Mystery solved...frustrations over!


This is a pretty common question--agree that it's confusing! Glad you got it sorted out!

Betsy


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I'm still trying to get my Oasis set up like my Voyage.  I have two Collections folders followed by several pages of books that are not part of a Collection.  When I add a book to one of my Collections that is where I want it to be.  But, on the Oasis, the book is in the Collection folder and appears again in the books that have not been put in a Collection folder.  I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong.  My first dropdown is ALL, second dropdown is ALL ITEMS and the third is RECENT.  This is really frustrating.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Third one has to be 'collections' so that it shows collections first and uncollected items following.

Also, when the first one is 'all' that means everything in your account. So you're also seeing things that aren't even on the device.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, just like Ann said. I have my collections first and then everything not in collections following. Sometimes I do change the right drop down to recent, when looking for something I was looking at recently. Sometimes they get lost inside the collections.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

It's still not right for me.  When first dropdown is DOWNLOADED, second dropdown is ALL ITEMS and third is COLLECTIONS, my Read Next collection only shows 20 books when there should be 55 and the Read collection only shows 4 books when it should be 70.  And, it continues to show books individually that I have previously read and put in the Read collection folder.  Also, recently purchased books are not showing on the Oasis even though it is designated as the default device for downloads.  I don't know how I have gotten this so confused.  I decided to go to MYCD and download the books one by one that I want on the device and that seems to be the solution.....I hope.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

etexlady said:


> It's still not right for me. When first dropdown is DOWNLOADED, second dropdown is ALL ITEMS and third is COLLECTIONS, my Read Next collection only shows 20 books when there should be 55 and the Read collection only shows 4 books when it should be 70. And, it continues to show books individually that I have previously read and put in the Read collection folder. Also, recently purchased books are not showing on the Oasis even though it is designated as the default device for downloads. I don't know how I have gotten this so confused. I decided to go to MYCD and download the books one by one that I want on the device and that seems to be the solution.....I hope.


Just to clear something up, are the 55 books you say are in your "read next" collection, on the device, or are some in the cloud. While on DOWNLOADED view, you only see items on device, even in collections. Say my read has like a 1000 books by now, in the cloud. But on device, it only shows me 2. The last 2 I haven't deleted yet. On the very bottom left, inside the collection, it will tell me how many more are in the cloud.

I do know that for me, when I delete a book and I had already put it in a collection, for some reason it gets put back out of the collection. So what I am doing is delete the book first and then put it in the "read" collection. Not sure if that is a bug or what, but that is what has been happening for me.

I also have been having a few issues with books not showing on my Oasis on ALL view, even though I just got them, library or purchased. Usually I use the sync button in the menu to fic it, or once in a while I restart my Oasis. This is a recent bug for me and I hope that updating to 5.8.2 will now have it fixed. I'll see.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also when showing 'downloaded': if you have a collection that's not on the device, any books that are collected into it will show as UNcollected because the relevant collection isn't available. So also make sure that when the second sort shows collections, that all of them that you want to see on the device are 'starred'.


----------

